

Join the Coalition for Reform of Money Transfer Law to repeal the California MTA - lisper
http://blog.rongarret.info/2013/03/join-crmtl-to-repeal-california-mta.html

======
JOnAgain
The "what and the why" are missing from both the page linked to, and the first
link in the page. I define "missing" as "not easily found while skimming".

------
tankm0de
it looks like its basically an anti-competitive law that requires a $500,000
license to be any sort of payment processor in California. The law was pushed
through by a lobby group of existing big name financials companies.

some recent developments
<http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=86>

------
enraged_camel
Sorry, but why?

~~~
thinkcomp
Because entrepreneurs shouldn't have to worry about federal prison just for
thinking about starting a payments company (see proposed section 2155 of AB
786).

More reasons:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5308013>

~~~
jellicle
So your plan is basically to take in a bunch of money from the public, and
then steal it, and you object to the government trying to make that difficult
for you to accomplish?

~~~
thinkcomp
Actually, my plan was <http://www.facecash.com>.

